# False Rumors About Feral Swine Enforcement



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*False Rumors About Feral Swine Enforcement - Setting the Record Straight*


> False rumors are circulating about the manner in which the Michigan Department of Natural Resources is enforcing a 2010 Invasive Species Order declaring a certain species of swine prohibited in Michigan.
> 
> We'd like to set the record straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Luv2hunteup,
[/COLOR] 
Thanks for the info. I have been struggling with this for some time now. I would love to be able to hunt hogs locally but some of my research into the issues that some of our southern states have makes me think we should not allow these to be free ranging.

Jim


----------

